# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي > الاخبار العاجله >  مجزرة فـي ماريوت اسلام اباد

## mylife079

قتل 60 شخصا على الاقل امس في انفجار سيارة مفخخة امام مدخل فندق كبير في اسلام اباد، في احد اكثر الاعتداءات دموية التي ينفذها اسلاميون مقربون من القاعدة . وانفجرت سيارة مفخخة امام حواجز فندق ماريوت الامنية، وهو احد اكبر فنادق العاصمة الباكستانية، ويستضيف عادة عددا كبيرا من الاجانب، بحسب الشرطة. واعلن مسؤول امني باكستاني في حصيلة غير نهائية للضحايا، ان ما لا يقل عن 60 شخصا قتلوا في الانفجار، مضيفا ان نساء واطفالا واجانب يرتادون عادة هذا الفندق الفخم هم من بين القتلى .
وافاد هذا الضابط في قوى الامن الباكستانية طالبا عدم الكشف عن اسمه ان نحو 200 شخص اصيبوا بجروح. وتابع ''ان الحصيلة حتى الان هي 60 قتيلا ومرشحة للازدياد''. واوضح ان عددا من الاشخاص قتلوا لاضطرارهم الى القفز من الطابقين الثالث والرابع لهذا الفندق الضخم المؤلف من ست طبقات هربا من النيران التي اشتعلت اثر التفجير. واضاف ان ''انتحاريا قاد شاحنة مليئة بالمتفجرات'' وصدمها بالحاجز الحديدي الذي لا يبعد سوى عشرة امتار عن المدخل الاساسي للفندق. . واندلعت النيران في شطر كبير من المبنى، فيما اكدت عناصر من الشرطة انه قد ينهار فيما حاولوا ابعاد الحشود. وتمكن مصور في وكالة فرانس برس من مشاهدة ما لا يقل على عشرين جثة مشوهة امام مدخل الفندق الواقع في قلب المدينة.
ونقلت التلفزيونات صور جرحى مضرجين بالدماء وسط تهافت سيارات الشرطة والاسعاف. وبدا اخرون وقد انتابهم الهلع امام المبنى.
وكانت العبوة قوية الى درجة انها حطمت زجاج المباني على شعاع كيلومتر في محيط الانفجار.
وكان فندق ماريوت الذي غالبا ما يقصده الاجانب في اسلام اباد محاطا باجراءات امنية مشددة، حيث تضطر السيارات الى اجتياز حواجز معدنية ضخمة قبل الدخول الى محيطه.
وياتي هذا الاعتداء في وقت كثفت الولايات المتحدة غاراتها الصاروخية على المقاتلين الاسلاميين في مناطق القبائل، اقتناعا منها ان مقاتلي طالبان والقاعدة اعادوا رص صفوفهم فيها، بالرغم من احتجاجات اسلام اباد غير المجدية. ويجمع الخبراء في شؤون القاعدة على الاقرار بان شمال غرب باكستان امسى ''الجبهة الجديدة في محاربة الارهاب''.
و أعلنت وزارة الخارجية الألمانية أن ستة ألمان على الأقل أصيبوا بجروح طفيفة في الانفجار فيما اكدت وزارة الخارجية الدنماركية ان احد دبلوماسييها سقط من بين المصابين فى التفجير وذكرت الوزارة ان العديد من الدنماركيين يقيمون فى الفندق .
واعلن السفير السعودي في اسلام اباد ان ما يصل الى ستة سعوديين مفقودين بعد الهجوم . و أدان البيت الابيض الهجوم ووصفه بأنه ''تذكير لتهديد نواجهه جميعا''.
وقال جوردون جوندرو المتحدث باسم البيت الابيض ان الولايات المتحدة ستقف مع حكومة باكستان المنتخبة ديمقراطيا وهي تواجه هذا التحدي''.
و اعرب الاتحاد الاوروبي في بيان عن ''صدمته'' لسقوط قتلى اعتداء بالسيارة المفخخة استهدف فندقا كبيرا في اسلام اباد، وعن دعمه لباكستان في مواجهة الارهاب.
الى ذلك قتل جنود باكستانيون على الاقل 16 مقاتلا مرتبطا بالقاعدة في معارك ضارية في المناطق القبلية القريبة من الحدود مع افغانستان، على ما اعلن امس مسؤولون محليون.
وقال مسؤول في قوات الامن ان خمسة مقاتلين قتلوا السبت قرب قرية شاكاي.
وقتل البقية ليل الجمعة السبت في القرى القريبة.
و قال الجيش الباكستاني ان ستة اشخاص بينهم ثلاثة جنود باكستانيين وطفل قتلوا امس في هجوم انتحاري على قافلة من قوات الامن الباكستانية في اقليم وزيرستان الشمالي على الحدود الافغانية.
من جهة اخرى قال الرئيس الباكستاني اصف علي زارداري امس ان باكستان لن تتسامح مع أي خرق لسيادتها أو لاراضيها باسم محاربة التشدد فيما اوضح ان الاقتصاد هو اكبر تحد للحكومة. كما قال زارداري أرمل رئيسة الوزراء السابقة التي اغتيلت بينظير بوتو في أول كلمة له أمام البرلمان بمجلسيه ان باكستان بحاجة الى السلام مع جيرانها والى '' تجديد خلاق'' لعلاقاتها مع خصمها القديم الهند.
ولم يشر زارداري بشكل مباشر الى الهجمات الامريكية لكنه قال ''لن نتسامح مع انتهاك سيادتنا ووحدة أراضينا من أي قوة تحت مسمى محاربة الارهاب''. وتابع أن باكستان في الوقت ذاته عليها الحيلولة دون استخدام المتشددين لاراضيها لشن هجمات على دول أخرى.
وقال زاردراي ''علينا القضاء على الارهاب والتطرف'' فيما سلط الضوء على استراتيجية تقوم على احلال السلام مع الذين ينبذون العنف وعلى تحقيق تنمية اقتصادية واستخدام القوة كملاذ أخير.
و طلب زرداري من البرلمان تقليص سلطاته الدستورية وخصوصا تلك التي تسمح له بحل الجمعية الوطنية واقالة الحكومة والتي ادخلها الجنرالات الانقلابيون الذين سبقوه الى السلطة.
واعلن زرداري ''بصفتي رئيسا منتخبا ديموقراطيا، ارغب في ان يخضع الرؤساء المقبلون والحكومات لرغبة البرلمان في ممارسة سلطاتهم''. وخلص الى القول ''نعدكم باحترام الطابع المقدس للدستور وسيادة سلطة البرلمان ودولة القانون''.

----------

